# Feeding a mixed diet (kibble & raw)



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

Is it safe to feed a mixed diet? My plan is to eventually switch to a completely raw diet for my pup, but until I finish my research, I want her to have the benefits of raw without the risk of her not getting all the vitamins, minerals, etc that she needs. Currently I am feeding Wellness Just for Puppy 2 1/4 cups per day (per the instructions on bag) divided into 2 meals (she does not tolerate a lunchtime meal very well). I have been adding small amounts of chicken, beef, and the occasional pork liver to her evening meal. I also give her about a tablespoon of cottage cheese in the AM meal. Two days ago I gave her her first raw meaty bone, and it was probably the happiest she's ever been (30 FULL minutes of peace and quiet for me!!). 

Does this sound like a good idea? Some people seem to like it, and others not. Perhaps it's just a matter of individual digestive systems, or are there actual reasons why this isn't a good idea? Thanks!

P.S.- Should hip/joint supplements be started this early (8 weeks)? If so, any recommendations of brand would be great =]


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

I know some people like to feed the raw and kibble seperately, because of it staying in the system to digest longer than it should if it were by itself. More people will know a lot more about this, that's just what I've read.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I feed a mixed diet, and don't have any problems.

In the morning Anna gets 1.5 cup kibble usually mixed with canned green tripe, yogurt, an egg or something like that.

At night, she gets a chicken quarter and later I usually put some more of her kibble in her squirrel dude. Sometimes she gets some ground beef, turkey neck, etc, but the chicken quarter is pretty standard.

She has good solid poops and has a shiney, healthy coat, white clean teeth and good energy.


----------



## crazyboutdogs (Aug 26, 2007)

I do a combo diet also, but I don't mix the kibble and the raw together at the same meal. If you go to the Nature's Variety website, they claim that there is no concrete proof that mixing the 2 at the same time will cause any problems and I know many people who mix their raw with their kibble. Some raw feeders say because kibble takes so much longer to digest, that it promotes the raw to stay in the digestive system much longer which can cause bacteria to form.

I do kibble with some canned Natural Balance Lamb or Venison in the am meal. This is the meal where they also get their supplements. Nupro Joint Support and Royal Coat Fish and Borage Oil. Then for the pm meal, they get raw, but I use the premade. It's so much easier to measure out and I don't have to worry about them taking a chicken leg in my bed, lol, lol!!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Several of my dogs have eaten a mix of raw and kibble with no problems.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Feeding a mixed diet (kibble & raw)*



> Originally Posted By: My Baby BellaI know some people like to feed the raw and kibble seperately, because of it staying in the system to digest longer than it should if it were by itself. More people will know a lot more about this, that's just what I've read.


i've always heard the same thing... so i choose to feed them in separate meals. no biggie. if it were a bigger deal, then i'd do a bit more research on the topic. now that tilden is back on kibble -- gia's meals have gone from about 85% raw down to half and half. so i generally give her first meal raw (because i thaw overnight) then kibble at night. its been working fine so far.


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

Ok, thanks for all the great information. So far no problems with gas or stool changes. I may end up doing raw in the am and kibble at night, but for now this is working. I'm going to look into the joint supplements as well. Thanks everyone!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

I also do a combination diet: kibble in the morning (with salmon oil and a bit of garlic powder) and a raw meal at night (which includes RMB, MM, and OM.) For her raw meal I literally feed half of what you should feed. So, instead of 2-3% I based her diet off of half (1-1.5%) I feed her a balanced raw meal, just half the amount!


----------

